# Squash Casserole Recipe?



## lyndalou (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for a casserole using butternut or  acorn  squash? I'd like one that is savory, not sweet and that will feed 8 people generously. Having a party tomorrow night and think this will go well with the rest of the meal.

Thanks

Lyndalou


----------



## Shunka (Nov 3, 2006)

Lyndalou, this is one I make whenever I can!!! It is that good!!! http://recipes.tasteofhome.com/eRMS/recp.aspx?recid=11094 If you can't link into it, let me know and I will copy and paste for you.


----------



## kimbaby (Nov 3, 2006)

here is mine t&t

you need 
1lb squash sliced 
1 onion sliced
4 pieces of bacon
3 cups cheddar cheese
1/2 cup bread crumbs
2 eggs
salt pepper
What to do:
cook squash,onion and bacon till squash is tender
add 2 cups cheese & bread crumbs& eggs
turn into a 2 quart baking dish 
top with remaing cheese
bake in a 350 degree oven
for about 45 minutes.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you both. Kim, I have a few questions about your recipe.

How is the squash cooked? Is it mashed afterwards? I assume the bacon and onion are fried; is the bacon cooked until crisp? Love the ingredients, but not sure how to cook them
Thanks

Lyndalou


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my, Shunka, that sounds GREAT!  I just printed it out!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 3, 2006)

June, I found that recipe in a Taste of Home magazine some years ago and it is so easy to make. I sometimes leave out the sugar or add more crushed saltines and Parmesan. You can make it up to baking the night before. It is good leftover also. Goes great with any type of meat, fish or poultry.


----------



## kimbaby (Nov 3, 2006)

you ban cook the bacon, and yes you can cook and mash the squash.
i cook the onion with the squash...
hope this helped some...


----------



## Shunka (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm going to try your recipe Kimbaby. It looks good!!


----------



## cjs (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm late with this, but for your next 'squash' dinner party - this is great!!

                 ROASTED BUTTERNUT SQUASH PENNE AL BURRO
Serving Size  : 6     

                        AL BURRO SAUCE:
  6       fluid ounces  unsalted butter
     1/3           cup  heavy cream
  3             ounces  freshly grated Parmesan
                        BUTTERNUT SQUASH:
       1         pound  Butternut squash, peeled, cut in ~1/2" chunks
       1            T.  Olive oil
  2          teaspoons  minced garlic
  1 1/2             T.  fresh mincced sage leaves
                        salt & pepper
                        ------
       1         pound  Penne
                        -------
                        the following are optional garnishes for the dish -
  24               -36  fresh sage leaves
                        1" depth of veggie oil in a small fry pan
                        Optional adds: toasted pine nuts,

al Burro sauce: 
With a mixer, beat the butter till light & fluffy; add the heavy cream gradually, beating constantly till all cream is added.
Add the Parmesan, mix just till blended; cover and reserve.

Butternut Squash:
Put the 1/2" cubes on a baking sheet and toss together with the 1 T. olive oil, minced sage, garlic, and salt & pepper.
Roast in a 400° oven for 15 - 20 min. till tender,  turning the pieces once during roasting. Remove from oven and set aside.

Sage Leaves garnish:
Heat the fry pan with ~1" veggie oil till a couple of drops of water sizzle. 
Drop in individual leaves top side down - after 30-45 seconds, turn over and let just brown; remove quickly w/a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels.
Set aside.
Cook Penne according to pkg. directions, drain.

Finish dish:
Add the penne to the al burro sauce mix together well, then add  the roasted butternut squash, toss gently to completely mix - add salt to taste and lots of freshly grated pepper.

Top each plate with addtl. grated parmesan and a few fried sage leaves and/or pine nuts. And, a little more freshly ground pepper, if desired.

Serving Ideas : -----
When you feel flush, try a bottle of E. Guigal Condrieu (a White Rhône wine) with this dish - delicious!!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 4, 2006)

Jean, I would LOVE to make this dish (and even more to _EAT_ it!) but the last time I tried to peel a Butternut Squash I ended up with pretty bad cuts on my hands. What do _you_ use to peel those suckers?  and/or what method???


----------



## cjs (Nov 5, 2006)

I just use a potato peeler - found this much easier than using a knife. When I'm not looking for chunks, I just half and bake in skin and then scoop. Thinking on the answer to your question, it made me think maybe roasting in the skins and chunking up in the skin (like some do mangoes and avocados??), but that wouldn't work for this because I like the color chunks get when roasted. So, back to the peeler...


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 5, 2006)

Okay, peeler... but I have trouble just opening the rind or shell or whatever you call it!  How do you do that?  a Hammer??


----------



## Shunka (Nov 5, 2006)

Use a _very_ sharp knife and be careful to split it!!! Than is the only way I can do it and I also use a potato peeler . Once I can split the butternut, I find it easier to cut. One time I just scooped out the seeds and fiber, cut into big chunks and just microwaved until tender in a big glass bowl with a touch of water added. That made it easy to take the outer skin/shell off. Then I just mashed to use in the recipe I posted before; no difference could be found in taste at all.


----------

